# Desperate for help! :(



## greenie87 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I got my beautiful cockatiel 'Rodger' last July when he was around 6months old. He was hand raised, super friendly and cuddly. We really bonded in the first few months and got along pretty well. Except early this year he started biting.. It started being just when I took something away from him, eg: a piece of paper he was shredding, my laptop charger etc. He also started biting my ear if I wasn't paying him enough attention. I figured this was just normal birdy behaviour.

Recently, it has gotten to the point where he is attacking my face if he is on my shoulder, biting my hand when he bows his head for a scratch, hissing when I come near the cage and generally being quite aggressive. This aggression has not just been towards me but to my friends and family as well. I might add that he is still showing signs of wanting to be with me as he will step up quite willingly on to my hand and when his cage is open he will fly to me, he will also bow his head for a scratch and lets me scratch him for a bit before biting my hand.

I have tried the 'night treatment' for hormone balance for about a month and have not seen any difference in his behaviour. I can't think of anything that may have triggered this and it's become very frustrating as I just don't know how I can help him or what to do next. I'm literally at my wits end. I just want my cuddly little buddy back :frown: If anyone has any suggestions or ideas I am open to try ANYTHING if it might help Rodger.

Thank you!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's going through the bratty teenage stage, most male tiels do. They get very nippy and grumpy. The long nights help, but you have to do other parts of the reducing hormones to really work. Rearrange his cage, new toys, etc. Also, food bribery. Lots and lots of it. It will make him want to hang out with you verses wanting to hang out in his cage which he views as his "nest."


----------

